# Routes to Spain with campsites



## GMJ (Jun 24, 2014)

Hi

This year we travelled down to Spain via the western route through France (Calais - Pont Authou - Poitiers - Bordeaux - St Jean de Luz) however next year we would like to try a more direct route through France if possible and crossing into Spain near Perpignon.

Do any of you folks have experience/details of a different route through France in winter, with campsites that are open and with hard standing?

Thanks

Graham :smile2:


----------



## eurajohn (May 9, 2005)

Most direct route will be to head for Clermont Ferrand and then the A75, to the A9 and across to the Spanish border.

Problem with winter time is most of the A75 is across the Centrale Massif and weather can play a part in your journey, not so much a problem on the actual route as the authorities are pretty good at keeping them clear but decent stop over sites are seldom very close to the auto route and the less well used roads can become a problem.

The usual advice applies about not using motorway service areas as overnight stops.

.


----------



## GMJ (Jun 24, 2014)

Thanks John

It's the campsite advice that I'm after as much as the route tbh

Graham :smile2:


----------



## ob1 (Sep 25, 2007)

I agree with John as to staying safe. The eastern route, especially around the near north and south of the border, is a known problem area - and I speak from experience. When having property in Spain our whole community (those that drove) used to avoid the eastern side like the plaque and from what I'm told nothing has changed much.

Ron


----------



## GMJ (Jun 24, 2014)

When you say "problem area" what do you mean Ron?

Graham :smile2:


----------



## ob1 (Sep 25, 2007)

I mean problems from highway bandits in general. From trying to get you to pull over, approaching you when you stop to con you in a variety of ways, to robbing you overnight. Part of the problem is that there are several large immigrant camps north of the border but the problem stretches roughly from Montpellier to Barcelona.

In my own case we had stopped at an overnight service station (yes, I know now!) but it had a dedicated and floodlit parking area for caravans and motorhomes overlooked by all and sundry and felt as safe as houses. Sorry to say that didn't stop some toerag actually getting into our cab in the middle of the night before I woke up. However, once he saw my weapon he scarpered!! I joke but it wasn't very pleasant. About a year later we pulled into the same station for fuel and we noticed that the entrance to that particular area had been blocked off and were told that it had been closed due to the never ending vandal problems.

I know that someone is now going to post, they always do, that they have driven the route twenty times without incident as proof that it doesn't happen. I would only say that there is too much evidence to the contrary in that neck of the woods.

Ron


----------



## bc109 (Sep 17, 2016)

We came down from Caen to Spain this January. Difficult.
Clecy near Caen, hard standing, nothing else. Far enough away from the folks hanging around the port area. Super U with laundrette outside on the way there, .
We ended up on Super U car parks most nights in the Northern part. Some have laundrettes. All have hard standing.
We tracked down sites allegedly open and found them closed. ACSI at that time was already out of date and no new editions available.
Avoid Montlucon, Nwest of Clermont Ferrand which was the worst park area we have seen to date.
Fetched up at Super U again.
After Clermont Ferrand, Millau has a Camperstop site. This will be open. It is basic. Gravel standing. Bonus..... Lidl not far away.
Nearest to the Spanish border: St Cyprien has a good but basic site next to the yacht marina.
Needless to say, there is a laundrette nearby for the benefit of the Yotties.
Spain.....no problems most places especially if you keep to the East coast.
Sorry we can't help more.
Bill


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

Have you tried putting in some filters on Camper Contact? I just did a search on there for Aires open all year on hard standing and it came up with loads.

Example screen shot. Dont know how accurate it would be.


----------



## GMJ (Jun 24, 2014)

Thanks both

You have always given sound input and advice Ron so I'll gladly take it. I guess the trick is to stay the last night in France as far away from the border as possible and then the next night in Spain, as far south as possible...and take a non-stop route (Mway etc)

As we will be coming back in March there may be some sites open on the more central route or perhaps we will need to take a more circuitous route back.

I'm pretty sure that its a well worn route so perhaps when a few more of the winter sun folk come back they will be able to share their experiences.

Graham :smile2:


----------



## GMJ (Jun 24, 2014)

barryd said:


> Have you tried putting in some filters on Camper Contact? I just did a search on there for Aires open all year on hard standing and it came up with loads.
> 
> Example screen shot. Dont know how accurate it would be.


I haven't Barry ...but I will now:wink2:

Ta

Graham :smile2:


----------



## eurajohn (May 9, 2005)

I appreciate and understand what you have done there Barry but my previous comment ref time of year, elevation, weather still stands; you may be able to find an area to stop which is not closed before you reach it but the possibility of getting stuck to or from the overnight area is an element to take in to account. 

The main roads will be kept clear but the minor ones can be a real problem and most of the stops are some way from the main route.

For that time of year the Western route is the best bet (my opinion).

.


----------



## GMJ (Jun 24, 2014)

...but presumably in March coming back the more central route stands a better chance of being clear John?

Graham :smile2:


----------



## eurajohn (May 9, 2005)

The problem with weather is that it is unpredictable (to a degree), so what is excellent one year in March can be an absolute nightmare the next.

Having said that better conditions in March are more likely.

.


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

eurajohn said:


> I appreciate and understand what you have done there Barry but my previous comment ref time of year, elevation, weather still stands; you may be able to find an area to stop which is not closed before you reach it but the possibility of getting stuck to or from the overnight area is an element to take in to account.
> 
> The main roads will be kept clear but the minor ones can be a real problem and most of the stops are some way from the main route.
> 
> ...


Yes. I would agree with that. If it were me travelling that time of year I would avoid as much altitude as possible really.

If you do find yourself down Perpignan area looking for a stop over there is a fantastic farm shop type free aire here http://www.campingcar-infos.com/Francais/cci.php?numero=19156

Its like a France Passion type place but open to all. Wifi, washing machines, shower and loo (basic) etc and loads of space. Open all year here. Its not far off the main drag into Spain either from memory.

http://www.campingcar-infos.com/Francais/cci.php?numero=19156


----------



## bc109 (Sep 17, 2016)

Good Thread !
Keep 'em coming !
Bill


----------



## Garcia (Mar 5, 2010)

You must remember that the central route goes OVER 1100metres altitude on 3 occasions between Clermont Ferrand and Lodeve...that’s roughly 3500feet. 
Snow in March is a distinct possibility. Tho as others have said the road is rarely closed.
Garcia


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

Here's another one thats actually only open in the Winter. Vias Plage discovered by MyGalSal in 2015 and they had it to themselves until we turned up. http://forums.motorhomefacts.com/130-france-touring/160162-superb-new-aire-s-france.html

Massive big pitches and right by the sea.

Place will be dead that time of year though not that area is that exciting in the first place but it was a good aire.


----------



## HermanHymer (Dec 5, 2008)

Another caveat: a couple of years ago I stopped at a 'cheap shopping complex' just south of the Spanish border (east coast) and there were some blokes directing motorhomes and cars up to a 'lonelier' parking area right at the back. The blokes looked pretty businesslike, but I saw no need to go back there, so I wasn't happy. So I drove on.


----------



## SteveRallye1 (Nov 29, 2016)

WE came down in early December and always try to take account of the weather, This time it was freezing on the Biaritz side so came down via Narbonne side. It was 8deg there compared to 0deg on the west side. We always use All the Aires of France as our guide and so far so good. Like the other suggestion, we do all our o/nights in France and crack on thru to our chosen destination in Spain. We also use the same system from the west side. Also we tend to use more toll roads in the winter months as the weather usually does not lend itself to sightseeing, and the time it saves more than makes up for the costs.Plus we use the Sanef tags now also available in Spain/Portugal, so even less hassle.


----------



## skid (Nov 21, 2005)

What’s wrong with using service stations ,all the French do? Safety in numbers?


----------



## ob1 (Sep 25, 2007)

skid said:


> What's wrong with using service stations ,all the French do? Safety in numbers?


Your question has already been answered above. However, and just for the record, it has been generally acknowledged for years that service stations are about the worst possible place to overnight at on the Continent (especially the area referred to) if you want peace of mind and no trouble. All the camping/driving organisations advise against it for good reason, as do people like me who have had the experience to back it up. As for safety in numbers, there were five other units alongside us when we were broken into plus the area was floodlit. Believe me these scumbags are professionals - so why chance it?

Ron


----------



## patp (Apr 30, 2007)

Just found this thread and reading with interest as we are due to take our Fiver to Spain at the end of December. I think we are going to take the perceived advice and travel the Western route through France.

Regarding the security issues in certain areas does anyone know if a dog is a good deterrent? I know from previous trips that it was always thought to be so. One tip is to put a dog bowl outside and attach a dog lead to an anchor point. Another is to put a "Beware of the Dog" sign in the window or just write one out in the language of the area. As the police always say, make it so that they pass you by for easier pickings elsewhere.


----------



## GMJ (Jun 24, 2014)

Pat

Everything I have read would lead me NOT to stay over in the motorway aires...dog or no dog.

It might be worth researching Les Routiers places which are off A roads I believe. If I have it right I think these offer overnighting opportunities where you would be amongst trucks but safe. I am no expert on these but someone might come along and give better advice. They also offer good food at great prices as well.

https://translate.google.com/translate?hl=en&sl=fr&u=http://www.relais-routiers.com/&prev=search

Graham :serious:


----------



## patp (Apr 30, 2007)

Thanks Graham. Will take a look.

We know someone who has a house in, and is moving to, Limoges. I am sure they said they have a field with the house. I might try to persuade them to open an Aire. They have thought about a campsite so I am sure they would be amenable. They just need to be prepared to keep it open in the Winter for all us snowbirds


----------



## GMJ (Jun 24, 2014)

I checked this and there doesnt appear to be any campsite open in winter in the near vicinity of Limoges. We were looking to stay there on or way back through France in March next year...


Graham :smile2:


----------



## patp (Apr 30, 2007)

Before we get too excited. From memory, their house is in a village so it would depend on access etc. I will try to remember its name and have a look at Google earth.


----------



## GMJ (Jun 24, 2014)

patp said:


> Before we get too excited. From memory, their house is in a village so it would depend on access etc. I will try to remember its name and have a look at Google earth.


oh its OK now as I have plotted another route back now.

Graham :smile2:


----------



## ob1 (Sep 25, 2007)

GMJ said:


> Pat
> 
> Everything I have read would lead me NOT to stay over in the motorway aires...dog or no dog.
> 
> ...


Graham - Your post regarding Les Routiers reminded me of one of our best overnight stops ever. It was late afternoon in the south of France and we were forced off the autoroute in a corker of a thunderstorm. We couldn't see much but from the slip road roundabout I could make out what looked like a large car park and headed for it to sit out the storm. Later, when things had calmed down I realised that it was a Les Routiers car park and said to Eileen that this would do us for the night if OK with the owner which turned out positive so long as I moved the van (inc blocking his drive) to maximise room for the expected lorries.

The restaurant had a rugby theme with rugby shirts from all over the world decorating the bar. It just so happened that our visit coincided with the first time that England had beaten France at rugby for many a long year, so you can imagine the banter that went on between us and the other drivers for the rest of the evening. The meal was simple but very tasty and free wine was included already opened on the tables to help yourself. We had a great time and the evening just flew despite our chronic French. When we left the restaurant (having promised them an England shirt!) we found that we were wedged in by around forty lorries and couldn't move even if we had wanted to and had never felt safer.

In the morning I peered out the window, like you do, and there wasn't a lorry in sight. It was as though the night before had never happened. A night to remember and I would recommend anyone to take your advice and try the experience.

Ron


----------



## patp (Apr 30, 2007)

Well, blow me down with a feather! I had heard of Routiers maps and vaguely knew about a restaurant side of things but thought they inspected restaurants. That may well be right still. 

Our safety fears, though real enough, are somewhat alleviated by the fact that we have no cab doors for the undesirables to use to gain entry. Of course we do have the caravan door but it is not so easy, from my understanding, and we have the dog. Having said all that I think we will keep looking for campsites. It is very difficult when they are meant to be open and when you try to book they come up as closed.


----------



## patp (Apr 30, 2007)

Do you have to join Les Routiers to access their map of restaurants?


----------



## wug (May 19, 2011)

The Clubs have lists of campsites open during the winter and the C&CC have a list of en route sites in France for those heading to Spain: https://www.campingandcaravanningclub.co.uk/travelabroad/rallies/european-winter-sun-rallies/ (scroll down for en route sites)
https://www.caravanclub.co.uk/overseas/france/

Graham H


----------



## patp (Apr 30, 2007)

Thanks wug. I have checked the C&CC ones out and the ones they list as open say they are closed when you go to book. Might go back to the club and ask if there is a magic way of booking on to them.


----------



## wug (May 19, 2011)

There are links on the C&CC website, but most of the links are broken. One or two work and you can book online. Try phoning to book the ones you think are suitable. They should be able to book for you. Graham


----------



## GMJ (Jun 24, 2014)

Thanks


I did use them for my initial research but I mainly use ACSI now.


All my sites are now booked for the trip down in Jan and for the return in March :grin2:


Graham :smile2:


----------



## patp (Apr 30, 2007)

GMJ said:


> Thanks
> 
> I did use them for my initial research but I mainly use ACSI now.
> 
> ...


Are they the ones you posted about, Graham? When I look on line at them some of them say that they close in September! it only needs one to be closed and that throws out the whole route


----------



## GMJ (Jun 24, 2014)

patp said:


> Are they the ones you posted about, Graham? *When I look on line at them some of them say that they close in September!* it only needs one to be closed and that throws out the whole route


 Which ones Pat?

Apart from...

Merry-sur-Yonne
http://www.campingmerrysuryonne.com/

Vailly-sue-Ainse
http://camping-domainedelanature.fr/en/


I have booked all my sites down and back. We are not going to the 2 above now as we are coming back via Tours.



Graham :smile2:


----------



## patp (Apr 30, 2007)

This one Graham

https://forums.motorhomefacts.com/1...7-search-winter-campsites-en-route-spain.html


----------



## GMJ (Jun 24, 2014)

patp said:


> This one Graham
> 
> https://forums.motorhomefacts.com/1...7-search-winter-campsites-en-route-spain.html


I edited my post above.

All the sites, bar the 2 I mentioned, are open (I dont know about the 2 I mentioned as we are not using them so I didnt contact them). Coming back now we are going,...

Toulouse - as mentioned



La Bourboule - as mentioned


*Camping Les Acacias, Rue Berthe Morisot, 37700 La Ville aux Dames*

*Camping La Ferté Vidame, Route de la Lande sur Eure, 28340 La Ferté-Vidame*
*
*
*Montreuil - as mentioned*
*
*
*
*
*Sorry about the font etc...I copy and pasted from my travel docs*
*
*
*Graham :smile2:
*


----------

